# Trysler grounds



## Magspringsfishing (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi, I plan on going out to the trysler grounds out of orange beach this Sunday as long as the weather cooperates. I have never been but i have a lot of coordinates for the trysler grounds. With so many coordinates it's hard to determine where to start. Does anyone have an idea of how far from orange beach they start? The closest coordinates for TG I have is 29.99 -87.37. 

If anyone has any advice at all on going to TG from orange beach I would love the advice. Weather is supposed to be 59 and rainy and seas are forecasted at 2 ft at 5 seconds. I have 20' CC so hopefully the forecast holds or gets better.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a big natural bottom. Not what it use to be many boats hit the trysler grounds. just watch the fathometer and when you find a ledge with a good show anchor up and the fish will come to you. There are a few spots on the south side that hit 130 ft. There is also a barge south of trysler called the Poole barge use to hold some nice fish. I dove those areas many times but it's been 30 years ago. Good luck.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Rain and a NE wind at 5-15 with gusts up to 20 mph possible on Sunday, be careful!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Saturday is the day. Early Sunday starts decent enough, but is suppose to build 3-5' seas. Not anything I'd want to get caught in on my boat. 
Be careful- tight Lines!


----------



## Magspringsfishing (Sep 22, 2016)

Went out today (Sunday) regardless of the weather not being the best. Just wanted to get some fish. 
Left out of perdido pass and stopped at the jetties to try for some convicts. The bite was on, a lot of boats around us and all were catching fish. After catching 3 good sized ones suitable for dinner we headed off to the trolling cooridoor. It was smooth sailing going out but fairly rough coming back in. 2-4ft with short wave period. We ran into everything that we couldn't keep. A lot of snapper and trigger. Trigger we're good size. Too bad the season is closed all year. After braving it for an hour we headed back in to try for some more sheeps. Caught a lot of mingo snapper and a few more sheeps until we ran out of bait.


----------

